# Cuddles The Lion-head



## beccashell (Nov 25, 2007)

hi my name is shelly i am 6. my bunnies name is cuddles hes just a baby still. i love him very much, even when hes trying to scare me by jumping out at me here is a couple of pictures i took. of him:happyrabbit:


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 25, 2007)

Me oh my!:inlove:


----------



## TinysMom (Nov 25, 2007)

Hi Shelly - welcome to the forum.

I love Cuddles...what a cute lionhead. I just love lionheads - I love their curious personalities and their playful atttitudes.

I once had a lionhead girl get up on my dining room table and start eating the bills I had to pay. She was very upset when I made her get down. I've had other lionheads do things like chew on wires so that our headsets don't work or our telephone won't work. They just seem to love to chew - and dig.

I hope you enjoy Cuddles and he/she can get used to you and play with you. I will try to keep watching this blog to see more photos.

Peg


----------



## aurora369 (Nov 26, 2007)

Awww, cuddles is so cute!

Do you play any games with your bunny?

--Dawn


----------



## Thumpers_Mom (Nov 26, 2007)

Hi Shelly. Glad you found us. What a cutie is your cuddles! I'm sure you have a lot of fun with him.


----------



## polly (Nov 26, 2007)

Hi Shelly your Cuddles is gorgeous like Peg say's they are very mischevious bunnies :biggrin2:


----------



## ~BunBuns~ (Nov 26, 2007)

Hi beccashell! Your bunny cuddles is very cute!
-April and Bunbuns


----------



## beccashell (Nov 27, 2007)

hi

i love my cuddles. how are your bunnys i think your bunnys are cute

what kind of games do you play with your bunnys 

your friend shelly:apollo::headflick::bunny18


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 27, 2007)

I want cuddles! 

Depends which bun. Connor will bat at things if you hold it for him. He will also toss things if you give it to him.


----------



## binkies (Nov 28, 2007)

His coloring is terrific! We would love to hear more about him.


----------



## beccashell (Nov 28, 2007)

hi everyone

no body can have cuddles 

hes ours. binkie good for you

saving those bunnies what are

their names

henes a naw pic of cuddles

by shelly

:magicwand::rabbithop:bunnyheart


----------



## binkies (Dec 2, 2007)

Awww, what a cute picture!


----------



## beccashell (Dec 5, 2007)

Hi, want to hear a funny story?

The other day Cuddles took some of my mommys quilting pieces and carried them to 

his cage. isnt that funny, mommy didnt think it was so funny. What do you think??

on friday i got a really good report card, for grade 1.:headflick::blueribbon::bunnydance:


----------



## Thumpers_Mom (Dec 5, 2007)

That is funny...did he have mommy looking for her quilting peices like mad? :shock:

Good going! Keep up the good work on your grades! :bunnydance:


----------



## lemonaxis (Dec 5, 2007)

Hi Shelley:biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2:

You and your Lionhead are just SO cool.
Is your Mum helping you type at the computer. You sound very clever, I have a little boy called Jonah , he just turned 6 years old.

Cuddles looks so sweet, I bet he gets lots of cuddles. :bunnydance:


----------



## beccashell (Dec 6, 2007)

hi i like all your bunnys they are cute

i do most of the typing myself mom only helps a bit

your friend shelly


----------



## binkies (Dec 8, 2007)

Great job on that report card!


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 8, 2007)

Yay for good report cards!


----------



## beccashell (Jan 21, 2008)

i cant believe it has been a month since shelly or i have been on here, Christmas is just crazy. and this first month back to school for shell has been busy, they are giving here homework and extra to do at school so she doesn't get bored. 

cuddles is a blessing to all of us because we had down time just playing with him, sitting quiet and petting him. is it normal for bunnies to climb?? i keep finding new places i have to block of because he climbs up such as the computer table. 

i hope every one had a good Christmas and we look forward to getting to know you all

becca and shelly

typed by mom this time


----------



## undergunfire (Jan 21, 2008)

I find it very normal for Lionheads to "climb" . They are crazy little bunnies, I think that is why we love them so much!

Cuddles sure is a cutie! He looks just like a darker version of my Lionhead, Marlin .


- Amy


----------



## Nelson_is_mine (Jan 21, 2008)

While rabbits are ground dwellers, they do like to get higher to survery the area. It's not unusual at all. Nelson likes to climb on top of his toy boxes and look around.


----------



## TinysMom (Jan 21, 2008)

It is definitely NOT unusual for lionheads to climb. When she was young - my blue tort doe Titania, climbed onto the table and shredded the mortgage bill (or partly shredded it).

It wasn't funny....

:shock:


----------



## beccashell (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi all,

I guessI'm going to take over Shellys little blog .

I have always loved dogs and horsesmore than any other, BUT rabbits have stolen my heart!!

I never realised how smart and loving they were, Cuddles has become my little buddy while the family is at school and work. Since he lives in my sewing room, ( the mean ol' cat thinks he make a good dinner) he get out of his cage all day, and a good part of the evenings to. He come climb up on the table where i sit and sew just to get to my lap, then he stretches out and goes to sleep right there ( theLOOK i get if i try and get up and put him down) As soon as we are in our own houseI'm going to apply to become a bunny foster parent. 

Becca


----------

